# A la carte polls - Leaderboard after poll #26



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

You can see where this is inevitably leading... a sort of rival to the TC Project. Of course the results won't be the same, any more than they'd be if the TC Project was started again (even with the same participants!). The procedural difference is that with the poll system, nobody is obliged to choose one work over another; I guess you could say I'm measuring the "innate" popularity of these works.
So as each poll is conducted, the list becomes more comprehensive. There's 347 works on the list now. Here's the top 50:

1. Sibelius: Symphony no.5
2. Beethoven: Symphony no.9
3. Bach: Goldberg Variations
4. Brahms: Piano concerto no.1
5. Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2
6. Schubert: String quartet no.14, 'Death and the Maiden'
7. Brahms: Piano concerto no.2 in B flat, op.83
8. Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-11
9. Mozart: Clarinet concerto
10=. Beethoven: Symphony no.8 in F, op.93
10=. Brahms: Symphony no.4
12=. Debussy: Jeux
12=. Mozart: Symphony no.25 in G minor, K.183
14=. Grieg: Peer Gynt - orchestral suites
14=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.25 in C, K 503
16. Bruckner: Symphony no.4
17=. Debussy: Préludes, book 1
17=. Mahler: Symphony no.10
17=. Stravinsky: The Firebird
20=. Elgar: Cello concerto
20=. Bruckner: Symphony no.7
20=. Bartók: String quartet no.5
20=. Beethoven: String quartet no.12, op.127
20=. Schubert: String quartet no,13, 'Rosamunde'
25. Scriabin: Prometheus, 'Poem of Fire'
26. Berio: Sinfonia
27=. Handel: Messiah
27=. Ligeti: Atmosphères
29=. Haydn: Cello concerto no.1 in C, Hob.VIIb:1
29=. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
29=. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
32. Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat, K 364
33=. Brahms: Piano quartet no.3 in C minor, op.60
33=. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1
35. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
36=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.27
36=. Mozart: Requiem
36=. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (op.8 nos.1-4 specifically)
39. Dvo&#345;ák: Cello concerto in B minor
40=. Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, op.6
40=. Schoenberg: Piano concerto
42=. Chopin: Ballade no.2 in F
42=. Chopin: Preludes, op.28
44. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
45. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
46. Varèse: Déserts
47. Janá&#269;ek: Sinfonietta
48. Haydn: Symphony no.94 in G, 'Surprise'
49. Copland: Appalachian Spring
50. Dutilleux: Symphony no.2


----------

